# 1 Car... $150,000 Budget Limit. Which For You?



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*Not quite $150k (but I would option it out up to it) But the ONE car I would surely buy without even considering ANYTHING else....*

2011 CLS 63 AMG*... Done!*


> "The new CLS 63 AMG continues the success story of the previous models, the CLS 55 AMG and CLS 63 AMG, which have delighted our customers all around the world since 2004", according to Ola Källenius, Head of Mercedes-AMG GmbH. "The CLS 63 AMG is a unique high-performance car - it sets new standards in design, performance and efficiency."














































































> General specifications
> Country of origin Germany
> Numbers built N/A
> Introduced 2011
> ...


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

The problem with the $150K limit is that is just keeps you out of the sexy exotic category... The V12 Vantage (never would get the V8 model after they came out with the V12) is about $180Kish and the Italians are $200K plus.

Audi R8 5.2



















Porsche 911 GT3 RS


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

E30 M3.

/thread


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> E30 M3.
> 
> /thread


Wrong!

E30 M3 Sport Evolution...


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

I like the AMG CLS.

Next gen RS6?


----------



## AlexK (Jul 25, 2009)

To answer the question in a serious way:
http://www.hyundaiusa.com/vehicles/2011/genesis-coupe/
I don't NEED (and don't WANT) more powerful or more "expensive"-looking car  The rest of $$$ would be spent elsewhere (maybe on secondary car, something with higher ground clearance and more interior space, and/or a pure electric car as a "daily driver" - I drive less than 50 miles/day most of the time).


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

gt3 rs hands down...in green.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Audi R8 all the way!

http://www.audir8pic.com/audi-r8-spyder-wallpaper-leaked-images


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

There is simply no other car for under $150k that I would want.. Add in an orange roll cage and you are looking at my DD for the rest of my life.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Ryan... said:


> There is simply no other car for under $150k that I would want.. Add in an orange roll cage and you are looking at my DD for the rest of my life.


*That is easily one of the Best "TRACK CARS" on Earth...!* :thumbup: :thumbup:

Daily driver and/or Only able to choose 1 car for this money? Not so much. At least not for me. 
The R8 is one of my absolute favorite cars on Eart! And for the $ it is a True budget Exotic in looks and performance.

But given only ONE car/choice. It MUST be a Grand Tourer. In the case not just ANY GT... But one that will hang if not actually beat the R8, GT-3, F430 and all but the fastest cars built... All while pampering me in luxury and talking hands free on bluetooth.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

TXSTYLE said:


> *That is easily one of the Best "TRACK CARS" on Earth...!* :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Daily driver and/or Only able to choose 1 car for this money? Not so much. At least not for me.


I'm still young and stupid, so I can make that choice right now :rofl:

As for the Merc, the looks just dont do it for me, I liked the previous C63 AMG a lot, this one looks too "long" for me, can't really put my finger on it though :dunno:

The R8 is pretty awesome too, saw one on the freeway a couple weeks ago, white with black side blades :thumbup:


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Call me weird...

A small chunk for this:










A bigger chunk for this: 









And another small chunk for this: 









Or this









I'm not a dodge guy by any means, I just like cheap speed!

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Ryan... said:


> I'm still young and stupid, so I can make that choice right now :rofl:
> 
> As for the Merc, the looks just dont do it for me, I liked the previous C63 AMG a lot, this one looks too "long" for me, can't really put my finger on it though :dunno:
> 
> The R8 is pretty awesome too, saw one on the freeway a couple weeks ago, white with black side blades :thumbup:


Those pics are quite deceptive. It is actually only a tad/couple inches longer than the previous model. Remember... It is actually a Coupe with 4 Doors.


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Maserati convertible










Compared to Rolls Royce, Bentley, Aston Martin, Ferrari, etc. this car is a bargain. :thumbup:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Too slow...

I still think my choice would be to save a bit more and get the V12 Vantage. I know I am breaking the rules but hell, that is an awesome ride...

510 BHP and pure sex on wheels...


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

If it's just one car, then based on my needs (family man + loves sporty cars), I'd get fully optioned Porsche Panamera Turbo. Although, we are thinking along the same lines with the Merc CLS AMG - beautiful car.

In reality, I'd use the same strategy that I'm using with a sporty car + SUV combo (for the long snowy winters here). So I'll split the same budget and get a Porsche boxter + cayenne with options that fit this budget. Or upgrade my current line up to an M3 vert + X5.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Carraway (Sep 16, 2010)

Could I get a mythical, non-abused, well-maintained, rally-prepped bugeye Subaru WRX for that?
Or an E30 M3 in good condition? 
Olds 442 W30? (OK, it'd get about 8 MPG and would be tough to corner, but it was my childhood 'whoa' car).
But if I never had to worry about cargo space, dirt roads or overflowing rivers, I'd probably go with an Acura NSX.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Justin T said:


> Too slow...
> 
> I still think my choice would be to save a bit more and get the V12 Vantage. I know I am breaking the rules but hell, that is an awesome ride...
> 
> 510 BHP and pure sex on wheels...


this would be a close second for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, tough choice between the R8 5.2, the GT3 RS, and the Aston. Wish I had to make that tough decision though!


----------



## CAX5 (Feb 16, 2010)

R8 r8 r8 r8


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Justin T said:


> Too slow...
> 
> I still think my choice would be to save a bit more and get the V12 Vantage. I know I am breaking the rules but hell, that is an awesome ride...
> 
> 510 BHP and pure sex on wheels...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Took the words right out of my mouth. This is what I would buy. If not this then any new modern Ferrari. No way would I ever buy a 150k sedan. That kind of money should only be reserved for a true sports car.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Stohr WF1 and West WX10

http://stohr.com/html/dsr.html

http://www.dauntlessracing.com/

http://www.westracecars.com/west/news.html

https://picasaweb.google.com/pepperbowe/20110320SUNRoadATLSRs#

http://dsrforum.yuku.com/topic/8119/Gary-Crooks-new-Stohr-CSR-with-new-Stohr-Splitter


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Maserati Gran Turismo S


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd buy a neighborhood in Detroit, but that's just me.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

72 Chevelle SS convertible.


----------



## rubberducky203 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tuned GT-R


Sent from my i-phone using BimmerApp


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

BMW M3 Sedan and Corvette Z06

2012 Corvette's greater performance begins with the new, optional Michelin Pilot Sport Cup Zero Pressure tires, which are available on the two highest-performing models, the lightweight, 505-hp Z06 and the maximum-performance, 638-hp supercharged ZR1. They are competition-oriented tires, optimized for warm, dry conditions to increase cornering and handling capability.

When combined with the Corvette's exclusive Performance Traction Management (PTM) technology ***8211; which manages torque delivery for maximum performance ***8211; the tires are expected to help set new benchmarks for Corvette performance. Engineers estimate an 8-percent gain in maximum lateral acceleration, to more than 1.1g, and improved braking distance. Testing at Virginia International Raceway has demonstrated improvement of approximately three seconds per lap.

The Cup ZP tires were developed by the same Michelin engineers who develop tires for Corvette Racing in the American Le Mans Series and are essentially street-legal versions of a racing tire. They are included in the optional Z07 performance package on the Corvette Z06 and a new PDE performance package on the ZR1. The 285/30-19 (front) and 335/25-20 (rear) tires are matched with all-new aluminum Cup-style wheels in satin black or machined finishes. They are about five pounds lighter and stronger than the 20-spoke wheel offered in 2011.

Performance Traction Management (offered on the Z06 for the first time in 2012) is an advanced system that optimizes traction for greater and more consistent on-track performance. The system also integrates traction control, active handling and selective ride control systems to enhance race track driving consistency and overall performance. When full throttle is applied upon exiting a corner, it automatically manages acceleration dynamics.

A full-width racing-style spoiler for improved aerodynamics is also included in both the '12 Z07 and PDE packages. The Z06 model will now offer Magnetic Selective Ride Control, the world's fastest-reacting suspension technology ***8211; an innovation Corvette pioneered several years ago. And as before, Brembo carbon ceramic brakes will be a part of the Z07 chassis package. A carbon fiber hood will be an available option on 2012 Z06 models.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/tests/c..._sedan_comparison-3a_2008_bmw_m3_sedan_page_6

http://www.corvetteactioncenter.com/specs/c6/2012/index.html

http://www.corvetteblogger.com/2011...ette-cup-wheels-and-michelin-sport-cup-tires/

http://www.corvetteblogger.com/docs/2012-Whats-New-For-2012-Corvette.pdf

http://www.roadandtrack.com/tests/car/2011-chevrolet-corvette-z06-to-the-power-of-12

http://www.caranddriver.com/feature...plete_lightning_lap_times_2006_to_2011_page_8

http://www.springmountainmotorsports.com/driving-schools/corvette-performance-driving-schools


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

I can't think of a single car I'd aspire to that would cost that kind of money :dunno:

I could however, fill a garage with a handful


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2013 Tesla Sedan (with optional 300-mile range battery) and 2014 Corvette

GM said it will invest $131 million in the Bowling Green Assembly plant to support production of the next generation Chevrolet Corvette, adding about 250 jobs.

"This is a significant day for anyone who believes that America should build world-class, high-performance products," said Mark Reuss, GM North America president. "Corvette has no domestic peer for performance and pedigree and stands alongside the world's best supercars with almost 60 years of continuous heritage.

"This investment in Kentucky is among $3.4 billion made in the United States since mid-2009 to keep or create more than 9,000 jobs for American workers," Reuss said.

The plant in Bowling Green is scheduled to continue building the current generation Corvette for at least the next two model years, including the 2012 model year that begins this summer. During this period, the investment starts to take effect, preparing the facility for the next-generation Corvette.

Bowling Green is the exclusive manufacturer of all versions of the Chevrolet Corvette ***8211;Coupe, Convertible, Grand Sport, Z06, and ZR1. Corvette's current generation, the sixth in its 58-year history, has seen the car enter the realm of the world's highest-performing cars.

Nearly 400 production workers, represented by the UAW Local 2164, assemble these vehicles on a one-shift, 10-hour, Monday-Thursday production schedule. The plant employs many specialized operations, including unique hand-crafted techniques. Bowling Green has been home to Corvette production since 1981.

Approximately 50,000 tourists visit the Bowling Green plant annually to catch a glimpse of the manufacturing process, some even watching their new cars being completed before taking delivery from the neighboring National Corvette Museum.

http://www.teslamotors.com/models

http://www.roadandtrack.com/future-cars/sports-cars-of-the-future-2013-chevrolet-corvette-c7

http://www.corvetteblogger.com/2011/05/04/gm-to-invest-131-million-in-bowling-green-assembly-plant/

http://www.corvettemuseum.com/

http://www.corvetteracing.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Icon A5

Seats: 2

Engine: Rotax 912 ULS

Airframe: Carbon Fiber Composite

Power: 100 hp

Top Speed: 120 mph

Range: 345 miles

http://www.iconaircraft.com/

http://www.rotaxservice.com/rotax_engines/rotax_912ULSs.htm

http://www.iconaircraft.com/dl/handouts/A5_Brochure.pdf


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Porsche Panamera Turbo


0-60 in <4 seconds
Sporty on the curves
Luxurious on the highway

- Mike


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Emission said:


> Porsche Panamera Turbo
> 
> 
> 0-60 in <4 seconds
> ...


[*]knowing I have a car that looks like a cavalier got knocked up by maserati quattroporte = priceless.



Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

02BMW530 said:


> [*]knowing I have a car that looks like a cavalier got knocked up by maserati quattroporte = priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


You can't see it from the driver's seat. 

- Mike


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

I can NOT get past the awkward looking Panamera. I would get the new Cayenne Turbo before it in a heartbeat. The revised tail lamps made a world of improvement for 2011:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the inside of the Panamera and knowing that I spend my time in there it makes it so tempting. It is just so horrendous from the midpoint back that I could not justify spending the cash on it.

I stand by my vote and I like the post of my car plus a Z06, but that is sorta cheating


----------



## Rock36 (Jan 27, 2011)

This would probably bust the $150K budget, but I would go for an RS6 Avant. It would be the one car that could literally do it all, almost if you combined my two cars into one.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

This would be my choice and may be my next car.
Are there cars in this price range that will ourperform it?
Probably.
Ask me if I give a sh1t.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

captainaudio said:


> This would be my choice and may be my next car.
> Are there cars in this price range that will ourperform it?
> Probably.
> Ask me if I give a sh1t.


I certainly would NOT feel short changed with that selection.

If a Novitec treatment can be added to this car for under or at $150k then WIN!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

captainaudio said:


> This would be my choice and may be my next car.
> Are there cars in this price range that will ourperform it?
> Probably.
> *Ask me if I give a sh1t.*


That's what we like to hear!

After watching that light aircraft video... I kinda want one of those too.

- Mike


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

BMW 128i Coupe and Searay 260 Sundancer

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/vehicles/2012/1/default.aspx

http://www.searay.com/Page.aspx/pageId/10231/pmid/213233/260-Sundancer.aspx

http://www.searay.com/Page.aspx/pageId/20810/Build-Your-Next-Sea-Ray.aspx


----------

